# springfield operator 1911



## tru (Mar 14, 2008)

was browsig the lgs and there had a springfield 1911 and it looks the the operator model but not really sure but it was only $350 which doesnt seem right to me. i was lookign for my first handgun looks promising and the shop mostly carried 1911 in stock. looks like this but im not sure if it had the rail on the bottom or not

http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?model=10


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The 1911 is probably not the best choice in the world for a first handgun, but if you see an Operator for $350, either buy it or let me know where it is because I will buy it (for resale at a profit, of course).


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

tru said:


> was browsig the lgs and there had a springfield 1911 and it looks the the operator model but not really sure but it was only $350 which doesnt seem right to me. i was lookign for my first handgun looks promising and the shop mostly carried 1911 in stock. looks like this but im not sure if it had the rail on the bottom or not
> 
> http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?model=10


My guess is that it may have been a Champion GI model which looks similar and may be down in the price range. Check the sights. The Champion will have tiny military sights vs. the full sized Novak style sights shown on the picture for the Operator. Like Mike says, if it's the Operator model with the tac rail, $350 is a steal. Here's a quick rule of thumb for the Springfield link you provided. Start with the GI and a basic price of $500. Move to the Mil Spec and add $150, then back to the loaded and add another $150. Go back and forth adding $150 until you end with the TRP for $1300. The EMP is about $1000.


----------

